
What Is Eclipse Dirigible? - ThuF
https://medium.com/eclipse-dirigible/what-is-eclipse-dirigible-dcc28d11cb5e
======
ThuF
Eclipse Dirigible is an open source project that provides development tools
(Web IDE) and a Java-based runtime environment for building and running
Business Applications in the Cloud. Dirigible provides the shortest possible
turnaround time during application development and boosts the developers’
productivity with modeling tools, application templates, and an In-System
development experience ...

